# Izzy Dolls



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

There's a chance I'm addicted to knitting Izzy Dolls.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

So sweet,no wonder you're addicted..


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

They are adorable!!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

They are adorable. Love the braids.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I can see why you're addicted. They're really cute.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

The dolls are just too cute!!


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Understandable....they are adorable!!!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Very sweet, each with their own personalities.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

They are soooooooo cute. I love &#10084; them.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are adorable! I can see why you enjoy making them!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet little addiction you got there.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Love them, just the right size for little hands to carry them.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

They are so cute.. :thumbup:


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

They are so cute,fabulous work.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

How very cute! Each one is totally adorable!


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very sweet  each one so different.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Precious. I'm going to try to find this pattern on ravelry right now!


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Precious, every one, and sure to be loved.


----------



## lbart (Jan 8, 2014)

Love the dolls. You did a wonderful job of making each one different.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Free Ravelry pattern...
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/izzy-african-comfort-doll


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Darling.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Love them!


----------



## Plingpe (Jul 21, 2011)

Canadian soldiers carry them and give to children in war-torn countries while on patrol. Named Izzy for Master Corporal Mark Robert Isfeld


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Adorable and just the right size.


----------



## Nanny Lynn (Apr 29, 2013)

They are so cute xx


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

They're so cute and will be loved by those who get them.

It's a safe addiction, and a great way to use up oddments of yarn from other projects too.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Delightful


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

lovely!


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Plingpe said:


> Canadian soldiers carry them and give to children in war-torn countries while on patrol. Named Izzy for Master Corporal Mark Robert Isfeld


Thank you for the information about MCpl. Isfeld. I had no idea where these dolls originated. I googled his rank and name and found several sites with information including the pattern for the Izzy dolls which was on the Health Partners International of Canada web site.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

This is wonderful to know. Thank you.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

So adorable


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Soooo cute!!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

Aren't they the sweetest things!!!! I love 'em!


----------



## mreckel (Oct 26, 2011)

Never thought about adding braids. Good idea. We have a group that is making some for the Samaritan purse Christmas shoe box project.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

mreckel said:


> Never thought about adding braids. Good idea. We have a group that is making some for the Samaritan purse Christmas shoe box project.


Mine are for the Christmas shoe boxes, too. Someone mentioned that their group is told not to include handmade items, but I reviewed the list of gift suggestions at the Samaritan's Purse website and noticed "handmade crafts" on the list. I'm attaching a tag on each that says "Made of 100% new materials."


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love them!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

love them all!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

They are so cute .


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

They're very cute.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Such little darlings.. each different and each adorable.. xo ws


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Adorable.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

They ARE addicting aren't they?! I've made about 20 of them so far and they've all headed off to their new mommies already. Too much fun and a great way to use up scraps!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Those are darling! Love your selection.


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Well yours sure are lovely.......I want one myself!!


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Really adorable, every one. Keep knitting them, and showing them to us!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> There's a chance I'm addicted to knitting Izzy Dolls.


Oh my word, I just love your little dolls! The little guy in garter stitch looks like I feel. Kind of like he got run over by a tractor. I'm just kidding about him but that's what I feel like. Do you have a link to the pattern you've used? They are adorable. Maybe I missed it but are these for donation? Thanks for sharing


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

gr8 said:


> Thank you for the information about MCpl. Isfeld. I had no idea where these dolls originated. I googled his rank and name and found several sites with information including the pattern for the Izzy dolls which was on the Health Partners International of Canada web site.


 :thumbup: thanks for the info.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Your dolls are adorable!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

So cute - nice work


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Louette said:


> Oh my word, I just love your little dolls! The little guy in garter stitch looks like I feel. Kind of like he got run over by a tractor. I'm just kidding about him but that's what I feel like. Do you have a link to the pattern you've used? They are adorable. Maybe I missed it but are these for donation? Thanks for sharing


Just google "Izzy Dolls" for the pattern. I'm donating mine to the Operation Christmas Child shoebox project.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Windmill Knitter said:


> There's a chance I'm addicted to knitting Izzy Dolls.


These are so good..what pattern is it..ideal for sick children...😃


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Mine are for the Christmas shoe boxes, too. Someone mentioned that their group is told not to include handmade items, but I reviewed the list of gift suggestions at the Samaritan's Purse website and noticed "handmade crafts" on the list. I'm attaching a tag on each that says "Made of 100% new materials."


Yours are so pretty. Each one has their own personality. Thanks for the information. I think you are very clever in adding the tags. Are you using acrylic ? I hope mine turn out half as cute as yours.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

There adorable.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very. cute!!!


----------



## wooniemac (Nov 19, 2012)

How gorgeous !!!


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Love them.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cute. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

They are so sweet! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

Louette said:


> Yours are so pretty. Each one has their own personality. Thanks for the information. I think you are very clever in adding the tags. Are you using acrylic ? I hope mine turn out half as cute as yours.


Yes, acrylic but also cotton.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Just google "Izzy Dolls" for the pattern. I'm donating mine to the Operation Christmas Child shoebox project.


 :thumbup: think of the happy faces when they open their box and see their new little friend. You do a lovely job on them.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

They are so cute!


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Windmill Knitter said:


> Yes, acrylic but also cotton.


 :thumbup: thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

They are so cute, I like the garter stitch one!


----------

